# Call from itzDirty



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well itzDirty has gone and done it! He sent me a new call that he came up with. No photo just yet, but I will attach a sound bite. I LOVE this call.
View attachment itzdirtyJackrabbit.wav


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Photos or it didn't happen!























That does sound good though!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you Rich! I am very glad you like it!

I did not take any photos either. The call is one of my adjustable enclosed reed calls. The call body is olivewood and the exhaust is mesquite.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Photos or it didn't happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-------------------------
I hear ya Chris.







I don't know how much about the workings of this call that I can show just yet. I need to get the OK from itzdirty first. This call is still in it's trial period if you will.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Thank you Rich! I am very glad you like it!
> 
> I did not take any photos either. The call is one of my adjustable enclosed reed calls. The call body is olivewood and the exhaust is mesquite.


------------------------------
I can take photo's tomorrow, but do you want me to show the inner workings of this call?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would not mind at all. In fact I would appreciate you taking the time to do so. The call is a scaled down model of the one I have been making. The toneboard is now 1/2" delrin as opposed to the 5/8" I was using.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, here is a teaser picture. I know that it looks like a lot of other calls we see around here, but believe me, it isn't you run of the mill predator call.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call! Sounds good also.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

OK, here is where the magic happens. Notice the mylar reed and the "O" ring. Sliding "O" ring forward gives lower tone, while sliding it rearward gives higher tone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That thing is sweet ! I NEED one of those....lol. very cool idea guys.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I am constantly tinkering with my calls. I wanted to make my adjustable calls a little smaller and this was it.

Tom I have one on the drying rack made from Zebrawood...... It won't be ready until late next week. It needs another coat of finish.... and a voice. It would be done sooner... but I have to go to a wedding tomorrow and won't be home until late Sunday night.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice setup Rick, well done : )
Mark


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You absolutely need one of these. I've had one for a while now and they are sweet. You can pop the top and use it as a regular open reed, using your teeth or lips to control the pitch.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have one of these from Rick also, the idea is great and just what alot of new callers need to start out with, plus once they want to start trying an open reed they dont have to buy another call. I also want to take my hat off to Rick. I asked him if it would be OK with him if I made some of these myself, he said yes. I really like the concept of the call.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, so I'm way behind again. Geez....LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those look and sound like winners for sure. I'll be looking for one in the near future.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you guys! I am really proud of these calls.

Ed you hit the nail on the head. I wanted to make a call that a new guy could get right into.... and not grow out of. Also I wanted a call the experienced caller would like for it's versatility.


----------

